# LaMancha x Nubian...What ears and polled or not?:p



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

My purebred LaMancha doe, Daisy, was bred to a purebred Nubian buck. I'm curious as to what kind of ears the baby/babies will have! (Sorry if it's a dumb question!) Elf like Daisy, long and graceful like the dad, or medium? 

Another question. Daisy is polled, but her "baby daddy" was not. Will baby/babies be polled, too? 

Or are both of these questions that have no real answer, and I'll just have to wait and see?


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

We had our Lamanchas bred with a Mini-Nubian Buck last year. We got 2 elf ears and one puppy dog eared (not long like a nubian but not airplane eared), and one with long nubian ears.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can get either...we have gotten elf, long, airplane...lol..its a wait and see..but all are adorable...as for polled....mom will throw about 50% polled..my Polled always gave me one polled and one horned...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My girls are Lamancha Nubian mix, and they have elf ears. They are now bred to a kinder buck, so I am curious to see what kind of ears the babies have


----------



## dayflowr (Jan 10, 2013)

I've had all sorts of mixes when crossing a lamancha. Elf ears, gopher ears, long ears. Last year I bred a lamancha/nubian who had gopher ears with an oberhasli and got one with upright ears and one with gopher ears. The year before I bred her to a mutt (who had marginally dangly ears) and ended up with two with upright ears. One year I bred a Nubian to a Lamancha and got two with elf ears.

As far as being polled, from what I understand you never know until they are born. I have read that you shouldn't breed two polled goats together because there can be genetic problems.


----------

